# toxic broadhead review after death



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

We need pics of the holes!


----------



## rlp (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the real world info. I've been curious.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

whack n' stack said:


> We need pics of the holes!


this!!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Great news, glad you got one, but you meant shot him I hope! Just pulling your string!!! Cheers--BB


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you as well from me. 
I'm going to be testing these this year but have a question.

What was your set up (speed if you know)? The whistle is totally the opposite of all others I have talked to shooting them. Just curious and trying to compare apples to apples for my own use.

Heads aren't here yet, as you can tell. LOL

God Bless and thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

well, i can say this, if it makes a whistle i will never, ever ,use one to shoot a deer. After two years of using the F-15 fixed blade head, i am convinced the whistleing buzz of the head causes deer to duck at the shot. I shot two bucks after switching to a quieter head and both deer hardly flinched before the arrow hit them. This is compared to about 11-12 that turned inside out at the F-15 shot. Doesnt take a genius to figure that one out. lol

Thanks for the review tho. May save me some money.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I just dont find them loud to be honest but who knows


----------



## Mim (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Which vanes do you use ? Wich configuration ?


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

I am shooting a winchester Quicksilver 34 at around 295fps out of 70lbs. arrows are goldtip pro hunters at 27in with a helical blazer vanes. They say not to shoot them with a helical but my arows were made up before I bought the broadheads. This year Im goin BH crazy Im shooting toxics slicktrick mags gris tricks 2 and T3. Unfortunatly I really didnt take any good pivcks of the hole next time I wll but it wasnt fancy.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Remember.....bloodtrails always suffer when there is no pump syation pushing it out

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well this is my number 1 selling head in my shop this year and Im taking them to Colorado on a elk hunt next week. WE have had 4" groups at 90 yards with this head and the tip on it is incredible strong as so is the blades.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

boarman1 said:


> Well this is my number 1 selling head in my shop this year and Im taking them to Colorado on a elk hunt next week. WE have had 4" groups at 90 yards with this head and the tip on it is incredible strong *as so is the blades*.


Compared to what?


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

neck shot said:


> I am shooting a winchester Quicksilver 34 at around 295fps out of 70lbs. arrows are goldtip pro hunters at 27in with a helical blazer vanes. They say not to shoot them with a helical but my arows were made up before I bought the broadheads. This year Im goin BH crazy Im shooting toxics slicktrick mags gris tricks 2 and T3. Unfortunatly I really didnt take any good pivcks of the hole next time I wll but it wasnt fancy.


I'm NOT being a smart aleck here.......nor meaning to sound aggressive or negative. Just a question, please?

Curious.....who is "they" saying to not shoot helical? It isn't the mfg, I asked. He said you didn't "NEED" helical but nothing about SHOULDN'T. That is a personal decision for each hunter, IMO. There is a HUGE difference between "not needing" helical and "shouldn't use it".


ALL heads are GOING TO HAVE neg feedback from some, gang. Just food for thought. Take note of all and test yourself if at all curious

I'll be slinging these come October. Just wish to see for myself is all.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

these heads crack me up, you guys are like a bunch of little kids feeding into consumer BS, my brother bought these heads and he hates them....of course his bow is probably no where near tuned. I shot them out of my bow along with strikers and the strikers have about 4 inches more of penetration in my target. They grouped ok with mine but his were all over. I think the reason these heads sell so much is because of the design. If you want a real broad head buy something else imo, or if youre a 14 year old kid and youd just love to have the coolest looking broadhead buy these!


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

steve_T said:


> these heads crack me up, you guys are like a bunch of little kids feeding into consumer BS, my brother bought these heads and he hates them....of course his bow is probably no where near tuned. I shot them out of my bow along with strikers and the strikers have about 4 inches more of penetration in my target. They grouped ok with mine but his were all over. I think the reason these heads sell so much is because of the design. If you want a real broad head buy something else imo, or if youre a 14 year old kid and youd just love to have the coolest looking broadhead buy these!



Yep.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

steve_T said:


> these heads crack me up, you guys are like a bunch of little kids feeding into consumer BS, my brother bought these heads and he hates them....of course his bow is probably no where near tuned. I shot them out of my bow along with strikers and the strikers have about 4 inches more of penetration in my target. They grouped ok with mine but his were all over. I think the reason these heads sell so much is because of the design. If you want a real broad head buy something else imo, or if youre a 14 year old kid and youd just love to have the coolest looking broadhead buy these!


Said the same thing in another thread about them but I wasn't so nice...


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Shooting them myself


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I just want to see a pic of this 6 point "her" deer. Along with entry/exit holes. Assuming the 6 point "her" deer actually exists.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Do they only whistle when shooting at deer? And not at targets? Sorry just messing around

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

ya these heads are gimicky but I figured id give em a try I kinda wanted to have some fun with the broadheads this year. still tryin to blast another maybe tomorow.


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

They should be on an infomercial!!!


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

On the package it says helical is not recommended. 



SteveIndiana said:


> I'm NOT being a smart aleck here.......nor meaning to sound aggressive or negative. Just a question, please?
> 
> Curious.....who is "they" saying to not shoot helical? It isn't the mfg, I asked. He said you didn't "NEED" helical but nothing about SHOULDN'T. That is a personal decision for each hunter, IMO. There is a HUGE difference between "not needing" helical and "shouldn't use it".
> 
> ...


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

I would like to see her too lol..


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

AWeghorst said:


> On the package it says helical is not recommended.


I was told not to use a hard helical straight from the guy who makes them.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> I was told not to use a hard helical straight from the guy who makes them.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


Great all my arrows have crazy helicals and I just bought them!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

He just said they fly better without a lot of helical. My arrows have some helical and they still flew fine out if my bow so who knows

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

same story he said dont need a helical sometimes too much helical will cause them to over compensate. I got them straight from the 2 owners


----------



## creekfreak36 (Jul 24, 2013)

steve_T said:


> these heads crack me up, you guys are like a bunch of little kids feeding into consumer BS, my brother bought these heads and he hates them....of course his bow is probably no where near tuned. I shot them out of my bow along with strikers and the strikers have about 4 inches more of penetration in my target. They grouped ok with mine but his were all over. I think the reason these heads sell so much is because of the design. If you want a real broad head buy something else imo, or if youre a 14 year old kid and youd just love to have the coolest looking broadhead buy these!


It always amuses when people post these types of comments. If it wasn't for new designs then nothing would ever change. I am a first year bow hunter and i will openly admit I have bought into the hype with these bh's. In two weeks i will find out if they were worth it. All i am saying is that if it weren't for progression then we would all still be shooting long bows with wooden arrows and flint tipped arrows. Haters gon hate.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

creekfreak36 said:


> It always amuses when people post these types of comments. If it wasn't for new designs then nothing would ever change. I am a first year bow hunter and i will openly admit I have bought into the hype with these bh's. In two weeks i will find out if they were worth it. All i am saying is that if it weren't for progression then we would all still be shooting long bows with wooden arrows and flint tipped arrows. Haters gon hate.


 x2!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't like the look of them so wouldn't use them myself but if you are worried about noise why are you shooting Blazers? Blazers would have to be the noisiest vane I have used.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

I have found they stear the best. but les stay on the toxics for this thread please


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

steve_T said:


> these heads crack me up, you guys are like a bunch of little kids feeding into consumer BS, my brother bought these heads and he hates them....of course his bow is probably no where near tuned. I shot them out of my bow along with strikers and the strikers have about 4 inches more of penetration in my target. They grouped ok with mine but his were all over. I think the reason these heads sell so much is because of the design. If you want a real broad head buy something else imo, or if youre a 14 year old kid and youd just love to have the coolest looking broadhead buy these!


This is just me being a 28 year old kid but they worked great for me on this bull. 80 yards quartering away, broke last two ribs, bull died in less than 100 yards... My arrow is 32" long and all but about 5 inches was buried in the elk. That's at 80 yards. Head was not damaged in the least. They seem quiet in my opinion, not as quiet as an exodus or a shuttle t but quiet enough for that bull to not even so much as budge on the shot. But that is just an opinion of a 28 year old kid...


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice bull do you have any photos of the entrance exit holes ? I'm glad the heads worked. I just bought some.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Here are the entrance and exit holes on a doe I shot with them. Like mentioned, nothing big for holes but it is a HOLE


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

hphunter said:


> Nice bull do you have any photos of the entrance exit holes ? I'm glad the heads worked. I just bought some.


I didn't get a chance to, it was 85 degrees, I quartered it and grabbed as much meat as I could and got it to a freezer. Gotta feed my family ya know  when I quarter it i saw the broken ribs and didn't even think to snap a picture lol sorry


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

steve_T said:


> these heads crack me up, you guys are like a bunch of little kids feeding into consumer BS, my brother bought these heads and he hates them....of course his bow is probably no where near tuned. I shot them out of my bow along with strikers and the strikers have about 4 inches more of penetration in my target. They grouped ok with mine but his were all over. I think the reason these heads sell so much is because of the design. If you want a real broad head buy something else imo, or if youre a 14 year old kid and youd just love to have the coolest looking broadhead buy these!


You would then need to define YOUR idea of "a real broadhead".......that you would be assuming everyone else agrees with and few would. I'm betting it would be one that has a few years of previous use? of course.

AT ONE time whatever heads those are you fee are "REAL" were new, had lots doubting.....and I would be the farm that there STILL EXIST people that wouldn't use them. ALL heads have "haters", more so when new to the market.

NO head is for everyone.

Too many want IT ALL. The most penetration, the most blood trail, the best flight.............SUCH A HEAD DOES NOT EXIST, and WILL NOT to the point everyone agrees. There IS a trade off. We cannot even agree on what a "big" head is....or if it even DOES create a better blood trail ALL THE TIME.........because IT CANNOT PENETRATE on certain hits, at least not as well. One "for instance" does not make a rule either.

What EACH shooter requires in penetration and blood trail depends on set up, distance, animal hunted ...etc etc.

The head is NEW, NOT for everyone, and NO ONE.....least of all someone who has NOT shot animal with one is only making himself a "self proclaimed expert"............at the expense of looking like a moron when the head repeatedly is killing animals from Kudu, Moose, Elk, Deer, Ram, Hogs,......etc.

OBVIOUSLY it DOES work FOR SOME SO FAR.

Each will choose a head based on whatever info they choose to use............and it will DOUBTFULLY be from someone that has not shot chit with them.

Hence......such posts only damage YOU.......not the head's reputation.

I just want to SEE for myself. GOOD OR BAD......I WILL decide......for my use. ANY posts on such will NOT include "this is THE head". NO matter what my findings and results are on the head OR any other head I choose to shoot.........is offered ONLY AS more information for those to see and to make their own decisions.

ALL heads kill CLEANLY with a decent shot with today's equipment properly shooting the arrow.

I would take a 2 blade zwickey eskimo on arrows tuned to my shooting.......and hunt anything on this continent WITH CONFIDENCE. They are more than "adequate" in ability to sharpen, fly well, leave an adequate blood trail (or better!) and to the tune of 4 dozen deer..........NEVER ONCE lost a deer, SHOULDER BLADE HITS included. (3)

That however, does NOT mean I cannot try out newer concepts, nor mean I don't find such interesting and wish to see the results myself.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

SteveIndiana said:


> You would then need to define YOUR idea of "a real broadhead".......that you would be assuming everyone else agrees with and few would. I'm betting it would be one that has a few years of previous use? of course.
> 
> AT ONE time whatever heads those are you fee are "REAL" were new, had lots doubting.....and I would be the farm that there STILL EXIST people that wouldn't use them. ALL heads have "haters", more so when new to the market.
> 
> ...


If you cannot see that this head was designed with no thoughts of penetration or accuracy then you are a moron and i hope you never come into contact with anything noted to be bio hazardous because you cant see that the whole design of this head comes down to that symbol. They didnt put any thinking into it. As far as progression in the archery industry...this head will be put in the bargain box with the rest of the stupid heads that were made. 

Regarding the bull elk....people killed bull elk with spears and rock tipped arrows so your kill doesnt impress me. you might be a better shot than me, you could have killed that elk with a field point with proper accuracy. 

Buy away...this broad head company will need the money when they close up shop in two years.


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a big fan of this BH either. Plus the design is one that will cause too much friction and not allow pass through the majority of the time. Its not my style of BH. Im all for innovation and coming up with new stuff, but the marketing hype does help. There are so many darn good BH's out there, that never got the recognition or marketing and therefore will never be the next best thing. But because the toxic's have the bio hazard design, everyone wants to try them. We're all suckers for new stuff, but for me BH's arent one of them. I'll admit, Im a sucker for all this scent elimination crap, but its starting to wear off. Im still gonna use it scent eliminators, but not gonna run out and buy the next cover up scent. Ive been duped too many times.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

steve_T said:


> If you cannot see that this head was designed with no thoughts of penetration or accuracy then you are a moron and i hope you never come into contact with anything noted to be bio hazardous because you cant see that the whole design of this head comes down to that symbol. They didnt put any thinking into it. As far as progression in the archery industry...this head will be put in the bargain box with the rest of the stupid heads that were made.
> 
> Regarding the bull elk....people killed bull elk with spears and rock tipped arrows so your kill doesnt impress me. you might be a better shot than me, you could have killed that elk with a field point with proper accuracy.
> 
> Buy away...this broad head company will need the money when they close up shop in two years.



I have seen no evidence of poor penetration on animals with this head. Funny how people resort to name calling and personal attacks when they have no evidence to support their argument.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just get some montecs regular or cs. Just your ordinary broadhead and it killes things. Never had a problem with them at all and you can reuse them shot after shot. Save money so you can buy other hunting stuff!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

people have so much hate for this head and like they say, they havent even handled one let alone shoot it. I have 2 deer down with the head so far and love them! they make great holes and stick in the dirt just as far as any other head I have shot. I clipped a shoulder blade and completely center punched the opposite shoulder blade on a doe (nothing huge) but still went completely through everything and the head still spins true! some people are just ignorant and to anyone who has tried these, I think they will like them and have great success!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

steve_T said:


> If you cannot see that this head was designed with no thoughts of penetration or accuracy then you are a moron and i hope you never come into contact with anything noted to be bio hazardous because you cant see that the whole design of this head comes down to that symbol. They didnt put any thinking into it. As far as progression in the archery industry...this head will be put in the bargain box with the rest of the stupid heads that were made.


Agreed. I think maybe next year I'll make a broadhead in the shape of a star. Maybe call it the "Death Star". Lmao. And people would buy it


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

creekfreak36 said:


> It always amuses when people post these types of comments. If it wasn't for new designs then nothing would ever change. I am a first year bow hunter and i will openly admit I have bought into the hype with these bh's. In two weeks i will find out if they were worth it. All i am saying is that if it weren't for progression then we would all still be shooting long bows with wooden arrows and flint tipped arrows. Haters gon hate.


Cracks me up too, that rookies would fall for something like this BH design when there is so much good info to draw from.

BTW, this design is nothing new if you do a little research you will see a similar head from the 70's that proved ineffective. IMHO, the guys posting negative info on these have been the same guys posting good objective info all along.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm shocked this is the #1 seller in a pro shop- my guess; incentive sales. I rely on my pro shop for good advice...their comment, "We won't carry them" but then he has been bowhunting for over 30 years and seen it all.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

brokenarrow123p said:


> Do they only whistle when shooting at deer? And not at targets? Sorry just messing around


It doesn't whistle when shot at targets because it doesn't find them as attractive as deer...


----------



## aroslnger (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to admit, when they first came out, i thought they looked pretty cool. But the one thing i always do when something new comes out, is look for reviews first....... then step back and really think about this "new" product. the first thought i had with the toxics is, man there is a lot of surface area on those heads. Wouldnt all that surface area on it create a lot of drag, thus slowing the penetration down? Just seems logical to me.But hey, if you can kill stuff with them ..... more power to ya!! Happy hunting:smile:


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

that's nice you think like that and all but I've shot this head next to six different fixed blade broadheads, every other head went at least four inches deeper. I spent enough time shooting this head and picking foam out of the crevasses of this broad head to not like it.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

This head does look cool. I would not use it on elk because the design does not suggest the best penetration. But those are just my thoughts. I could be wrong.


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

Beendare said:


> I'm shocked this is the #1 seller in a pro shop- my guess; incentive sales. I rely on my pro shop for good advice...their comment, "We won't carry them" but then he has been bowhunting for over 30 years and seen it all.


Im not shocked at it being the #1 seller. We're all suckers for new stuff and they have hyped this BH up. Im telling you, its all about marketing and who has the biggest pockets to push this stuff in front of everyones face. Shoot, its actually taking away from the Rage hype.....at least a little bit. Rage still dominates the market and the store isles. Theyre everywhere.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

pics of hole would help


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone should make a 3 blade BH where the blades look like a flattened "S" shape....Sort of like those "S" shaped dagger they make. People would buy them.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Back in the 70's they came out with a head called the Serpintine , it cut a figure eight but it was a larger head . The ad had a apple with a figure eight cut through it . Fact was that's about all it would penetrate . That's why they make this new head's so small , otherwise penetration would really suck . JMO


----------



## BeeDubya (May 21, 2011)

steve_T said:


> that's nice you think like that and all but I've shot this head next to six different fixed blade broadheads, every other head went at least four inches deeper. I spent enough time shooting this head and picking foam out of the crevasses of this broad head to not like it.


I had different results. I found it to penetrate as well as the other broadheads I shot it against except the ramcat that blew 6" further out the back than anything else. I also found it to be dead quiet in flight and right on with my field points unlike the muzzy that shot a little low and griz trick that was way off. Granted I only took a couple shots because toxics destroy the target. But I was surprised how well the stood next the others. 

I also don't think it is correct to compare it to the Serpentine from the 70s. Just because of a visual similarity does not make them the same. That is like saying that because a 3 blade bh in 1976 didn't penetrate well, that the ones today would perform the same. Or that the arrows back then are the same because they look similar. 

Some responders resorting to name calling of those opting to try a new design add nothing to the discussion. Toxic has done enough advertising to get enough early adopters (my local shop sold out) that we will have plenty of solid first hand impartial accounts by the end if season. Why post negative comments about a product if one has no first hand experience with them? They will either prove themselves to be a gimmick or a new viable and effective design. If someone has already determined they will never use them and they won't perform, why do they even care and muddy up a thread with such comments?

Personally I am interested to see the results from this season. I may even try them myself.


----------



## bowscience (Jul 10, 2013)

Tested these heads through 1/2 plywood. They penetrated well and held up very well. Then had a trusted buddy do some long range shooting. Grouped with field points at 90 yards. However, my buddy along with another good friend said they did have a whistling noise when shooting these long distances. The bows used to shoot were traveling approx. 320ish fps.


----------



## BeeDubya (May 21, 2011)

I am shooting gt kinetics at 425 grains at 280 fps. I also only went out to 40 yards.


----------



## harrdae1 (Apr 8, 2010)

My buddy shot a 6 pt @ 20yrds broadside hit it square in the shoulder. The entry wound in the shoulder was a huge hole but the entry wound in the body cavity was the size of a field tip & the exit wound was small like a field tip. The arrow didnot go all the way thru & stick in the ground it did poke out the opposite side & the deer snapped it off. My opinion from seeing a lot of deer is I think the broad head came apart after it hit the shoulder otherwise I can't explain the holes being so small. We tracked his buck about 200yrds it made a slightly below average blood.trail & the heart was sliced in a couple of spots but it looked like the insert was driven up in his arrow when we found it so I'm not sure if it was a broad head issue or if the arrow failed he shoots gold tips. Hope this was helpful.oh he shoots 60# PSE approx 290fps


----------

